# APHA Novice Western Pleasure



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

At the beginning of the movie he was kicking up a lot of dust with his hind feet which makes me think he was dragging his toes a bit (maybe even broke to walk on his hind end) at the jog. At 29-31 seconds in the movie he broke from a jog to a walk for a couple of steps on his front end...and he definitely was "four-beating" on both of his lope departs for 5-6 strides. He seems a little strung out on his front end to me. This winter I would work on a little more collection and using his rump as his power source...initially he is going to move faster but once he learns to flex his back he will slow back down and have a much prettier picture.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with hotreddun - he looks strung out, not fulling jogging the whole time (I hate it when they do that. xD My gelding will try it and so I'll give him a squeeze and he's like "Okay, you get an extended jog now. Ha." lol) And, also as hotreddun said, work on getting him more collected.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think you guys look really cute together! I'm with the others, just a tiny bit of collection and you will be even cuter! Your lower leg swings just a bit too... but over all cute team....


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Your horse is cute mover.. like already said working on his hind end and the collection will inprove your performance. Good Luck


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Get that nose brought in 
Also, make sure your transitions are clean, in one of the walk to lope transitions he started going at a really fast walk before picking up the lope.


----------

